# could we start a Rhodes meeting pool



## Bill Roberts (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello, 
I too am looking to move to Rhodes and just like most others have a million qustions to ask, I really would appriciate any help you could give by way of advice.
To speak to people who have taken the plunge, Just to ask some reassuring questions, what clangers not to drop, and really establish friends who already live their.
1 The best way of moving house hold goods from the uk.
2 What not to bring.
3 Goods you wished you had brought.
4 Cost of a car. Do i bring mine or do i buy.
5 Home insurance costs
6 Average monthly Electricity costs of the average home.
Sorry to sound so naive but these may seem silly but any thing would help.
With kind regards 
Bill and Naydine Roberts


----------



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

*i Bill i am in the same boat need advise myself*



Bill Roberts said:


> Hello,
> I too am looking to move to Rhodes and just like most others have a million qustions to ask, I really would appriciate any help you could give by way of advice.
> To speak to people who have taken the plunge, Just to ask some reassuring questions, what clangers not to drop, and really establish friends who already live their.
> 1 The best way of moving house hold goods from the uk.
> ...


Hi Bill trying to get the same advice if you get any could you pass it on 
many thanks


----------



## billysrhodes (Aug 26, 2008)

Bill Roberts said:


> Hello,
> I too am looking to move to Rhodes and just like most others have a million qustions to ask, I really would appriciate any help you could give by way of advice.
> To speak to people who have taken the plunge, Just to ask some reassuring questions, what clangers not to drop, and really establish friends who already live their.
> 1 The best way of moving house hold goods from the uk.
> ...


Hi Bill and Naydine, after three years here I quess that we have seen lots and learned even more, but still get the odd nasty shock from the powers to be on Rhodes. The first thing to remember is that Rhodes is not Greece, they see themselves as a seperate country and for this reason you should get the list a lawyers from the British Embassy ( open in the season only I think!) to help you with problems you will have...Sorry if that sounds really bad, but I wish I had done just that...Right the questions:- Containers seem to cost about 4000 for a 20' door to door and it was the only way we could do it in 2005. We filled it with everything including the kitchen sink, but when you fill out the contents form simply write "house hold goods" and if you can do it in Greek as you may well get asked to translate it when it gets here ( still dont know the Greek for Corner cabinet!) You can get anything here but we always get friends to bring the comfort things like proper tea bags, but its just the little things really..Cars are expencive and my pet hate, whatever you come with will cost you a fortune after the first 6 months here and thats only if you *dont bother *to get a Blue card, but its a mine field however you look at it. A 6 year old x hire car like an Atos will cost you around 3500 euros!!! but insurance which is normally third party only is cheap at about 200 per year with road tax at about 125 p.a for the average little vehicle. Motor bikes/scooters are really dirt cheap to insure and run, but we are at about 1.24 per litre for petrol now...Home insurance ? dont know, we did it the first year and after the fires and earth quake thought about it again, but there is very little crime and we have only heard of 1 or 2 home break-ins since we arrived in 2005...I think our first years insurance was 550 but this did not include earth quake cover....Bills are a good one as it depends on if they actually read the meters or not! We pay about 80 every two months for the phone and internet. 55 for the nova TV system, but have never had a proper eletric or water bill....but would say that electric must even out at about 100 a month..
If you have not purchased a house yet dont, come over and rent for a year or so and get the feel of the place. Everyone who owns a bar - sunbeds- restaurant will try to sell or build you one, you will also be surprised to here that most of the agents put their fee on the asking price of the property! so better to wait and look around for yourself....Hope that helps.....


----------



## Elaine (Aug 8, 2008)

*Method of getting to rhodes*

Hi
Saw your question and had to reoly.
We lived on Rhodes some time ago and were in the same situation prior to leaving where we had no clue how to get our stuff over there.
We elected to purchase an old box van for next to nothing(£750) without an MOT and pruced it up and got an MOT then drove it to felixstowe fully laden with all our worldly goods. The voyage by boat to Athens would take 3 weeks. I hitched back to Glasgow and flew out to Athens to meet the van. Picking up the van was very stressful as we could not comunicate with anyone and this caused great delays. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER IF WE HAD SOMEONE WHO SPOKE GREEK AT THIS POINT BUT WE GOT THROUGH IT We then shoved it on to the ferry for Rhodes and we were there. The van provided our main transport and we sold it when we left for more money than it had cost and the buyer drove it from Athens over the Alps and used it in Britain for about a year before it finally gave in. I should add it was a Mercedes diesel and they are fantastically robust. They are the best for Rhodes as there is a mercedes truck place on rhodes if you need a part and if they dont have it they can make it if its not too complicated.
Renting to start is wise. Take a good bed with you and plenty of DIY stuff.

Ross and Elaine Mitchell





Bill Roberts said:


> Hello,
> I too am looking to move to Rhodes and just like most others have a million qustions to ask, I really would appriciate any help you could give by way of advice.
> To speak to people who have taken the plunge, Just to ask some reassuring questions, what clangers not to drop, and really establish friends who already live their.
> 1 The best way of moving house hold goods from the uk.
> ...


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

JAMES MILTON said:


> Hi Bill trying to get the same advice if you get any could you pass it on
> many thanks


Hi

So did you get any nearer to moving to Rhodes ?

Howard


----------



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> Hi
> 
> So did you get any nearer to moving to Rhodes ?
> 
> Howard


HI.. Howard not at the moment the way the housing market and the way the uk is at the moment going to put it on hold see what things are like next year cant get out of this country quick enough
cheers.. Jim


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

JAMES MILTON said:


> HI.. Howard not at the moment the way the housing market and the way the uk is at the moment going to put it on hold see what things are like next year cant get out of this country quick enough
> cheers.. Jim



If you have a property in the UK that you want to sell and you are buyng a property in Rhodes there are building companies that will buy your property in the UK as part of the deal. 

Howard
07779666897


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Bill Roberts said:


> Hello,
> I too am looking to move to Rhodes and just like most others have a million qustions to ask, I really would appriciate any help you could give by way of advice.
> To speak to people who have taken the plunge, Just to ask some reassuring questions, what clangers not to drop, and really establish friends who already live their.
> 1 The best way of moving house hold goods from the uk.
> ...



There are two ways of moving your goods, The cheapest way is buy renting a van and driving it over there. If you use a company like Avis or Herts they are ok about you leaving the van in Rhodes when you get there. The other way is freight forwarding. Its a little bit more expensive but the company supply you with the boxes and packaging materials and then pick it up from your house. It takes normally 2 or 3 weeks to arrive in Rhodes. Most people I know spend the extra and do this just to ease the stress of moving. The number one company is Pickfords and pay the excess insurance because something always gets broken.

You can buy everything in Rhodes so don't worry about that. Sometimes big bulky stuff is better left behind because it is cheaper to buy new things when you arrive than to ship it over.

Cars are the same price, fuel is cheaper. I have driven over myself it takes 2 days if you drive non stop or 3-4 days if you stop on the way and see a few sites. It is a very nice drive and if you plan it you can stop at some places on the way and make it part of your holiday rather than a chore.

Home insurance is cheaper than the UK and it is important to include Earthquake cover. Not because there are lots of earthquakes but because you would hate to loose everything for the sake of a few pounds extra a year.

Electricity and services are half the UK price but they only bill you every 3 or 6 months when they can be bothered to send out a bill. So if you have a house for example put 5-10 euro a week away in a jar for when the bill comes in.

Have you actually bought anywhere yet ?
Where abouts are you looking to go ?
Are you selling your property in the UK ?

Howard


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Update*

Hi Guys

How are you getting on ?

Howard


----------



## Bill Roberts (Aug 6, 2008)

hello howard,
just anote to say we to are on hold its the same all over, just when your ready to take the plunge the bloody world collases. Ah well back to the rdawing board but its only a temp set back .
Take care 
Bill & Naydine


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Rhodes*

A lot of people are worried about selling their houses and getting less because of the recession in the UK at the moment.

There are several companies in Rhodes that will swap your UK home for a Villa / appartment. It can be an easy get out and also you don't have to pay fortunes in legals ect.


Howard


----------



## rodosfan (Oct 7, 2008)

*house exchange in rodos*



Howard Lewis said:


> A lot of people are worried about selling their houses and getting less because of the recession in the UK at the moment.
> 
> There are several companies in Rhodes that will swap your UK home for a Villa / appartment. It can be an easy get out and also you don't have to pay fortunes in legals ect.
> 
> ...


Hi Howard, do you have the names and addresses of the companys that you
say will exchange my house for one on rodos, and do they have websites
i could look at.

regards---- gerry


----------



## Maria Magkou (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone, Im Maria and I am new to the site. I am also looking to move to Rhodes. I went on holiday there a few years ago and absolutely loved it. I have a feeling it is getting more popular now, too. I am Australian, born with Greek background. My parents are from Kalymnos. I have been living overseas here in Europe for the past 7 years now, and have lived in London, Spain and Germany. I am going over to Greece for a break, and am going over there to see how I feel, then make the move. I hope we can keep in touch on a few issues along the way! I quite like this forum!


----------



## Bill Roberts (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Maria,
Nice to hear from you, i hope you find the bits and bobs on here worthwhile. If things change i will let you know. So take care , Kind regards Bill and naydine


----------



## Maria Magkou (Nov 2, 2008)

*Looking to make friends*



JAMES MILTON said:


> Hi Bill trying to get the same advice if you get any could you pass it on
> many thanks


Hi I am going over to Rhodes for a holiday in the summer and I am looking to make friends. It is the first step - getting to know Rhodes. Any ideas of meeting places?


----------

